# New CSS kits



## InnerSpace (Oct 1, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with the new kits from CSS, especially compared to the old ones? Have heard good things about the Criton 2TD kit and it fits my application well, but I'd like to get some listening impressions before pulling the trigger. I'm curious about the 1TD and the P215 as well, but they don't fit the bill quite as well.

Can't post a link yet because I'm a newb, but it pops right up with a google search.


----------

